# Partridge and Hares



## Afzaal (Mar 26, 2010)

hi gentlemen 
here is my little input.


















BR.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Those are cool! I have been trying to find time to do a slide show. Making a video would be real cool. I might have to do that this next season.


----------



## Afzaal (Mar 26, 2010)

if u can't spare time for making slide show then send me all your pics.
i will do that for u.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the offer! I have it partly completed, I just need to finish it one evening. This is the time of year my workload gets heavy and I end up putting things off.


----------



## Afzaal (Mar 26, 2010)

hmmm
cool im curiously waiting to see u guys hunting snaps.


----------



## Afzaal (Mar 26, 2010)

Quails hunt in different kind of Fashion 
hope u guys like this change.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

Interesting, do many quail escape the nets?

A couple pics for you.....To watch the dogs run is the most enjoyable part for me.


----------



## Afzaal (Mar 26, 2010)

Excellent dogs u got bro & nice looking terrain in pic 2.

we have two peak season of quails.
one was nowadays when wheat fields was all yellowish and upcoming is when fields will filled with green peanuts plants.

during last month we hunted average 100 quails daily with net so i assume net hunt is pretty affective.

see my pup he will be in action in our upcoming games.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

terrain-


----------



## Afzaal (Mar 26, 2010)

woww 
what a great place for people like me! simply amazing

just a wild guess is it north Dakota bro?


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

first two South Dakota, second two North Dakota.

How about posting up some more terrain shots from Pakistan....

Are you Pakistan native? If so its good to see we have common ground.


----------

